# What a surprise!!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So we went on a 8 day trip to OK and my dad was taking care of all the critters and boy was he in for a surprise! So we knew we had a broody hen, but could not find were she was sitting. :? I looked in the hay were I thought she was and could not find her so I gave up and did not think she would hatch anything as we have had many chickens sit on eggs and have nothing ever happen. We lost 4 chickens this year and I miss them very much but was not looking to replace them but I guess Milly (the broody hen) had other plans! So my dad was cleaning his work shop and started going through stuff under his bench and what he thought was a mouse was a beautiful chick and Milly! She had 9 eggs and one darling chick under her! So he gave me a call and asked what to do with the rest of the eggs and I told him to leave them alone. Two days later we have 5 chicks! The other eggs did not hatch as Milly gave up.  I'm way more realistic about selling goats than chickens. I'm keeping them all even if they are roosters! :roll: They sure are cute!  I'm hoping they are all girls ray: do ya have any girl name ideas as I would love to hear them! :help:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Tooo cute congrats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the other eggs were probably duds - the mother hen knows as the chicks peep at her from inside the eggs. Some hens will even push eggs out that are duds (most dont though). 

congrats on the chicks


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Ohhhhh!! I am not a chicken lover (LOL!)

But......

These babies are CUTE and Momma is pretty and looks very sweet!

:stars:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

re: names what about "Pip" for one and "Squeak" for another???

Gotta have a chicken named "Martha" :laugh: 

If one is rooster-name it "Pops"

LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! I love them! :leap:  I like the names Burns Branch Boers :hi5: I call Milly Maybird as a nickname (don't ask why :chin: ) so I am going to name one of the chicks Maybell )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats........ they are cute........ :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWWW! Chickies are so cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oooooo happy day


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay so I have named all the chicks. Here are their names.
Baby Boomer
Ellie
Maybell
Martha (thanks for the idea Burns Branch Boers :hi5: :thumbup: )
Mathilda


----------

